# Where is the A/C Drain Line?



## vectorczar (Sep 11, 2007)

Greetings to the list,

07 SL Hatchback

Started to get the wet carpet syndrome on the front passenger side near the center console. Changed the cabin air filter (it needed it) but am still getting wet carpets.

Jacked the car up and went underneath to find and unplug the A/C drain line, however, I simply cannot find it. I was under there for two hours in the Tampa sun and for the life of me couldn't locate it.:wtf:

So, forum members, where **specifically** is the drain line underneath the car?

For that matter, can someone please confirm the location of the drain line in the cabin is protected by that small amount of foam shaped in a ring underneath the entire AC assembly in the dash? (You know, the one with approx 1/2" of free space?) LOL I'd like to check it from both sides to be sure it isn't kinked.

Any help is much appreciated.

czar
Tampa


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

vectorczar,

The precise location of the A/C Drain Line is the hose located underneath the A/C Blower Assembly. It's illustrated as Part Code #27619 in this Versa cooling unit diagram. 


Hope this helps you out a bit!


----------



## vectorczar (Sep 11, 2007)

TechTalk- thanks for the diagram!

Two questions:

1. Is the diagram oriented looking as you would from the inside of the car looking forward?

2. Where (underneath of the car) is the drain line routed?

Thanks again,

czar


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

tanusqwel478 said:


> Where is the a/c drain line on a 1998 plymouth breeze?
> I am having a hard time trying to find the a/c drain line, or drain plug,I am still getting water on the passenger side Floor of my car.


Please refrain from posting questions about other cars besides Nissan automobiles; this is a "Nissan only" forum. However to answer your question, you would have to jack the front of the car up so that you can get under there to look for the drain tube; probably plugged up with dirt.


----------



## crk1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Do you have to remove something to get to the ac drain line on a 2011 Nissan Versa


----------



## Terrye (Jul 17, 2016)

techtalk said:


> vectorczar,
> 
> The precise location of the A/C Drain Line is the hose located underneath the A/C Blower Assembly. It's illustrated as Part Code #27619 in this Versa cooling unit diagram.
> 
> ...


I tried to look at this and it could not be displayed because of the site's robots. My husband is tearing my car apart trying to find the air conditioning hose for this Nissan Versa 2011. Where is the damn thing?


----------

